# I composed a contemporary music.



## junha yang (Feb 3, 2015)

Title : Rhapsody "Night"
Composer : Junha Yang (Me)
Contact : [email protected]


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Competent take on the style of John Adams. Not sure I would want to listen to it again (post-minimalism is not really my cup of tea) but it's well constructed and has some effective moments, like the crescendo beginning at 1:30.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Way to contemporary for my taste , but then again, who am I to judge.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

The dissonances in the trumpet hits seemed forced. Overall though I think the piece had many good qualities and moments but the best definitely being as Crud said the climax at 1:30.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

dzc4627 said:


> The dissonances in the trumpet hits seemed forced.


If you mean in the first minute, I agree. The motif they do is fine as it's heard previously, but their doing it dissonantly is annoying.


----------

